# Editing in PS



## Colin Grant (Nov 6, 2018)

Have a raw (nef) file stored in LRCC.  It is in a stack along with two related tiffs. I try to open the raw in PS but it opens as a tiff or possibly it is opening one of the associated tiffs rather than the raw. That is not what I want so what am I missing here guys?

Cheers
Colin


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 6, 2018)

Think the answer is that it always transfers a tiff when a raw is opened. Presumably it just uses the current file type if the original is jpeg or tiff? Strange though if that is the case for on one occasion it definitely transferred a raw file to PS!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 6, 2018)

You can’t edit a raw file in Photoshop. It will always become an RGB file. Initially, the file name may still have the extension of the raw file, but when you save the file it will become a tiff or psd. Which one depends on your external editor preference settings. If you open an rgb file (tiff, jpeg) in Photoshop, then the file type will be preserved.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for that but PS will accept raw files, it opens them in the ACR window.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 6, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> Thanks for that but PS will accept raw files, it opens them in the ACR window.


Yes, but when you send a raw image from Lightroom to Photoshop you will not see that dialog. Photoshop will directly convert the raw file to rgb, without showing you the ACR dialog first. It will use the develop settings in Lightroom to convert it. If you want to be able to go back to ACR, you need to open it as smart object.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 6, 2018)

Point taken, thanks


----------

